# DIY Hide/Basking spot! :)



## geckolover07 (Jul 3, 2011)

hey guys.
So over the last week I have been working on buiding a new hide/basking spot for my bearded dragons. I used one of those foam boxes you can buy from the fruit and veg shops and just cut the pieces to shape. Hope you all like it and maybe even inspire a few of you to build your own.
Cheers
Aaron

p.s. the last pic is where i intend to put the structure. The square cut out piece of the back wall of the basking spot will fit snugly under the vent in the wall of the enclosure.


----------



## haz1111 (Jul 3, 2011)

that looks awesome....well done


----------



## Kelly86 (Jul 3, 2011)

how creative, it doesnt even look like its made from foam boxes


----------



## assadassa (Jul 3, 2011)

looks awsome what did you use to cover the foam


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow, it's amazing. Great job *claps*
Looks great. Can you make some for me? Hehe.
Or just tell me all the other steps and stuff you used so I can do one/multiple for myself?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice handy work.
Its got a "Flintstones" feel to it.


----------



## geckolover07 (Jul 4, 2011)

Assadassa, to cover the foam and give it that "rough" look i used grout ($8.49 from bunnings) mixed with water and cheap paint. I made the first and second coats pretty watery so that it ran into all the cracks and filled all the holes. The 3rd coat was much thicker and while it was still wet i threw sand from the enclosure at it so it gave it that rough texture. Also helps it to blend in with the existing enclosure. 
A tip if you decide to make one yourself, when "painting" on the coats of grout, start with a light colour, and make each coat darker untill you get the desired colour. This will help to point out where you have missed parts.

I have a photo of it before i grouted it if you wish me to post it up i will.
Cheers
Aaron


----------



## fugawi (Jul 4, 2011)

How will the foam go with the heat from the heat lamp?


----------



## assadassa (Jul 4, 2011)

thanks for the info and tips im guna have a go


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 4, 2011)

fugawi said:


> How will the foam go with the heat from the heat lamp?



The grout will form a barrier. Provided its well sealed and coated it should be alright.

geckolover07 did you seal the grout after the last coat? 
I know beardies live in a dry envirnoment, so moisture wouldn't be a big problem. 
Just if they ungraciously take a dump on your masterpiece it will probably stain the finish and be harder to clean without sealing.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah I really don't think you would be causing anyone any harm if you posted some more pics


----------



## geckolover07 (Jul 4, 2011)

Mad4400, i made up a glue and water mixture, put it into a spray bottle and applied it that way. This will stop the structure from getting a "shine" which looks unatural but still acts as a sealent.


----------



## harley0402 (Jul 4, 2011)

Great job mate, love it.


----------



## geckolover07 (Jul 4, 2011)

View attachment 207992

Here it is fitted into the enclosure!

Very pleased with how it turned out!!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 4, 2011)

geckolover07 said:


> Mad4400, i made up a glue and water mixture, put it into a spray bottle and applied it that way. This will stop the structure from getting a "shine" which looks unatural but still acts as a sealent.


Cool mate. That'll do it.New Pic aint working, just me??


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 4, 2011)

No the pics not working. With the glue and water mix you may find it gets tacky when wet, like when you are cleaning it, there is a pool and tile sealer that has a matte finish, I've got some in the shed but haven't tried it yet, failing that a few good coats of clear pondtite and a quick rub over with fine steel wool or fine grit sandpaper will dull the shine


----------

